# Where To Buy O&w Tonneau?



## ChainWhip (Dec 28, 2008)

In conjunction with the "O&W Winding Down" thread, does anybody know where to find one of the Tonneau watches from O&W? Seems like RLT & Chronomaster both no longer carry these.

:help:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Try contacting our host at [email protected]


----------



## ChainWhip (Dec 28, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Try contacting our host at [email protected]


I tried that route, but no luck... Howard is out as well.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ChainWhip said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Try contacting our host at [email protected]
> ...


They show up very rarely on eBay and the sales sections of the watch forums. You might wish to consider the equivalent Zeno, which is very similar. However, that may also be discontinued.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've wanted an O&W "XXL" or a "Pilot" for ages.


----------



## bully74uk (Dec 6, 2004)

I have an O & W tonneau that my other half bought for me 4 years ago.

I am now looking to buy an "M" series O & W but it seems that they are no longer available ?


----------

